# One of the rarest and most expensive cameras



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2006)

...is for sale on Ebay:

Rarest_Stereo_Camera_In_The_World

Any takers?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2006)

No thank you, but I love catalog photo of the photographer hand holding the camera out on the steel girder     :stun:


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 12, 2006)

That's pretty cool.  I wonder why it didn't sell, though.  I also always wondered how they made those stereo cards.  Now I know.


----------



## neea (Dec 20, 2006)

If I had the money...
It'd be neat to have a little piece of photographys history.

A local store sells old cameras.. nothing like this of course... I've always wanted one. Maybe I'll treat myself for Christmas


----------



## Image Finder (Dec 27, 2006)

This one was given to me. It's still in the original case along with the manual.


----------

